# custom slaanesh details: how far is too far?



## green daemonette (Aug 6, 2009)

So I was chatting with a fellow chaos player at a recent tournament, and talking about the Golden Demon contest and custom slaanesh models. It quickly came up all around the club of stories of AMAZING Slaaneshi entries that had been disqualified for being TOO adult. I've been scouring the web to try and find at least one of them and it seems as if they either never existed or simply dropped off the face of the earth.
The way multiple people described them, however, really makes me doubt that I'd never be able to find them. But if anyone has a link....
It is also rather disheartening to hear that I'll never be able to show my chaos spawn in a sanctioned tournament without a very big loincloth... I really thought an extra tentacle and pair of eyes would have been the perfect touch.
I guess that will stay in the painting club.
but on another note, are truck nuts for a tank too much? I mean, its obviously legal in public. If i had a nickle for every dangling pair of truck nuts I have to follow around Myrtle Beach, I wouldnt have to pay for gas. So arguably they'd be PG enough for a tournament right?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok I will just put this out there, this is a little creepy. But none of the less Slaanesh is messed up, I wouldnt go as far as modelling a meat and two vedge on your models maybe keep it too a minumum maybe sculpt one female breast on one side of the models body and then have the other half of the body male, too give the whole slaanesh male/female look.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Truck Nuts, for the smart ones who don't know what they are:

"Truck nuts, also known as truck balls, BumperNuts or truck scrotums, are accessories for pickup trucks and other vehicles. Capitalizing upon the association of trucks with machismo, truck nuts resemble oversized human testicles inside scrota of various colors. This trend began in the United States in 1998 and first sold on the internet in 1999. Truck nuts are used as a statement by the car, truck, ATV, and/or motorcycle owner to boast/amuse/shock him/her self and others.[1]

Truck nuts are installed at the rear of the vehicle in such a way that they are suspended in full view of motorists, pedestrians, and others behind them. Also they are displayed on motor bikes."

So... I'd say "No" to them on any model that would be used in public; It's just good taste.


----------



## green daemonette (Aug 6, 2009)

well, this is disheartening.
I really thought I could have at least gotten away with the trucknuts.
It's kindof redundant to make a god of pleasure without allowing any possible kind of sexual innuendo.
I guess I just haven't gotten any criticism yet since I'm the only chic in a comic shop full of guys.
Drug references probably wouldn't roll much smoother. 
Jeez, out of drugs, sex, and rock and roll, I'm struck down to music.
Well, I guess its time to deck everything out with the played out, pussy speakers.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

first off, chick 40K play'a? im chill with this  i only know 2, one of which wont talk to me seeing as she dumped me 2 weeks ago...hahaha, anyway, i would say that anything you would see in a PG-13 movie would be acceptable, seeing as the game is recomended for 13 year olds and above, so no one can yell at you for making your army mature enough for a 13 year old, and as to drug references, i do believe theres no real problems with this considering dark eldar consistently use drugs in their fluff for please and assitence, but i think doing something uber uber trippy would be your best bet, for instance replace a noise marines sonic blaster with a hawt pink bong (or other assorted colors that fit to your liking), or (if possible) convert a champion to be shooting up, with a gun propped in the other arm ready to shoot, i think that would look sweet, with like a circulation suppressant tape thingy tied around his arm and held in his mouth, that would look awesome, also sexual inuendo isnt a problem as long as it isn't blatantly obvious...i mean like, nipples and dicks are a bit over kill, but some clevage, or some captured sexy slaves with whip marks down their backs while the owners a deamon prince with a lash of submission (hahaz ) would work nicely to show his desire to do the dirty, but again, nothing more than PG-13, just be creative, maybe take a hit or 2 off your noise marines bong to help ya think  haha hope i was of some help


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

It's your hobby, your time, and your money you're spending on it. You should model your armies the way you choose. Obviously, just don't expect to be able to use them everywhere, especially around younger folks, if you cross the PG-rating line. Other than that, enjoy.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Dear lord, please protect our little children from knowing what the naked female form looks like, and please prevent their delicate little eyes from looking downwards and catching a glimpse of their own junk, for we know not what it would do to them. :nono:

Seriously, I love 40k, always have, but the sexual politics in it are messed up. There are only two main, visible types of female in the 40k universe, dirty slutty witchy types (e.g. daemonettes) and nuns (SoB). Is that really the image of women that little kids should be getting, sluts or nuns? In a game that, lets face facts here, glorifies slaughter, death and gore, and shows most of these in a graphic way, to outlaw sex would be hypocrisy of the highest order. Its fine for a 13 year old to model a human having his head bitten off and his intestines falling out, but the kids not allowed to model a nipple?

The reason that such models are probably getting dissaproving comments and bannings from the powers-that-be, ms daemonette, is that 40k is an intensely masculine hobby, to the point that it may be bordering on the ****-erotic (there's certainly a sociological case to be made for it, I just don't have the time or the funding to prove it). For a woman to turn up to a game with an army that depicts an overt female sexuality is to throw this masculine world into chaos. Exactly the sort of thing slaanesh would approve of, frankly.

Sex and death go together like good cheese and fine wine. Go for broke in modelling your slaanesh army, and if it distracts and confuses your opponents then so much the better, your slaaneshi aura works in real life. 

Just my penn'orth.

And pussy speakers? A loud-raider with speakers in the shape of a vagina, I do hope you mean. That would be *awesome*. :good:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

A member named Ancient Tiel' a Fier sculpted pussy's on his Death Guard vehicles and had them giving birth too nurglings it was disturbingly cool.


----------



## green daemonette (Aug 6, 2009)

jpunk said:


> And pussy speakers? A loud-raider with speakers in the shape of a vagina, I do hope you mean. That would be *awesome*. :good:


Well... oringinally i didn't mean actual pussy shaped speakers... but yeah, what the hell. That's a pretty good idea! I need to add some more feminine qualities to my army anyways. So far all I have is my topless daemonettes... I'm so glad I found the old metal figures:so_happy:
Since one of my chaos spawn is overly masculine, I was thinking about making the other one just have as many orifices as possible, but I finished it last night with one nasty tube mouth and lots of daemonette-like claws.


jordan_darko said:


> A member named Ancient Tiel' a Fier sculpted pussy's on his Death Guard vehicles and had them giving birth too nurglings it was disturbingly cool.


That... is... AWESOME! Maybe I should just tear the doors off of all of my tanks and model vagina-hatches instead. hahahaha... the "snatch-hatch"


Lord Castellen said:


> first off, chick 40K play'a? im chill with this  i only know 2, one of which wont talk to me seeing as she dumped me 2 weeks ago...hahaha, anyway, i would say that anything you would see in a PG-13 movie would be acceptable, seeing as the game is recomended for 13 year olds and above, so no one can yell at you for making your army mature enough for a 13 year old, and as to drug references, i do believe theres no real problems with this considering dark eldar consistently use drugs in their fluff for please and assitence, but i think doing something uber uber trippy would be your best bet, for instance replace a noise marines sonic blaster with a hawt pink bong (or other assorted colors that fit to your liking), or (if possible) convert a champion to be shooting up, with a gun propped in the other arm ready to shoot, i think that would look sweet, with like a circulation suppressant tape thingy tied around his arm and held in his mouth, that would look awesome, also sexual inuendo isnt a problem as long as it isn't blatantly obvious...i mean like, nipples and dicks are a bit over kill, but some clevage, or some captured sexy slaves with whip marks down their backs while the owners a deamon prince with a lash of submission (hahaz ) would work nicely to show his desire to do the dirty, but again, nothing more than PG-13, just be creative, maybe take a hit or 2 off your noise marines bong to help ya think  haha hope i was of some help


Truth be told... I recently quit smoking pot and I've been using this hobby to keep my mind occupied, so I kindof have mixed feelings about bringin back the whole hippie stoner thing... even if its just in imagery for my army. Plus if everyone was gonja-rocked, no one would feel like fighting. 
....but....
Maybe if everyone was cracked out on PCP or cocaine, that would make a little more sense. I dont even know anything about PCP tho. Coke would be an easy ref... Just dust some white under their nose. Lol, it could go two ways too, depending on the crowd. I could put it all over their face and say my chaos spawn just got done "test-firing his cannon", if u know what I mean...:laugh:


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

jpunk said:


> Its fine for a 13 year old to model a human having his head bitten off and his intestines falling out, but the kids not allowed to model a nipple?


You hit the nail on the head, and in a hilarious way. +rep :laugh:


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to know a guy who had attached a tyranid lash whip to the palm of his slaanesh daemon prince, like one of those 'tentacles' you get in those sex animes. In his other hand he held aloft an injured ultramarine. I won't go into detail what was happening, but I hope that daemon prince at least bought that ultramarine dinner...


----------



## green daemonette (Aug 6, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> I used to know a guy who had attached a tyranid lash whip to the palm of his slaanesh daemon prince, like one of those 'tentacles' you get in those sex animes. In his other hand he held aloft an injured ultramarine. I won't go into detail what was happening, but I hope that daemon prince at least bought that ultramarine dinner...


HAHAHAHA
yep I'm definetly integrating in some tentacle porn already for my friend franko... he likes the anime


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

like 'da anime...?! THATS A NO!


----------

